# Canon X-Video Picture Style



## paul13walnut5 (May 25, 2013)

Anybody downloaded?

Are you using it in preference to any of the other flat styles?

I would use it but am just getting my head around LUTs etc. How are you processing the X-Video footage? Is there a LUT I should be using?

Cheers


----------



## Axilrod (May 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Anybody downloaded?
> 
> Are you using it in preference to any of the other flat styles?
> 
> ...



Hey Paulie, I did download it but have yet to try it, it almost looks like Cinestyle but a little less drastic. I haven't seen any LUTs specifically for it, and they are usually pretty vocal about those when they are available. From what I can tell the changes aren't big enough to warrant having a LUT for it. I'm going to try it out in the future, I've just been so wrapped up in the ML raw I haven't had a chance to mess with it. Hope all is well overseas buddy!


----------



## RLPhoto (May 28, 2013)

ML... RAW video... :|


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 29, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> Hope all is well overseas buddy!



Thanks for asking, my 7d is a bit wobbly and chewing up batteries so off to cps.
The RAW progress looks amazing, just need to try and justify the spend. What data rates are you getting? Are you cutting it natively in your NLE? What are you using?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 6, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The RAW progress looks amazing, just need to try and justify the spend.


Fyi: raw video is available on all cameras, it's just that the older ones like 7d are limited to the 1728 horizontal resolution and have a max. datarate of 20mb/s ... 

... for 30fps at 1728x1152 you are at 100MB/s, at the more reasonable 1280x720 (16:9) still 46MB/s, so you need to lower the res to for example 768x512 (3:2) for continuous recording, otherwise you're just getting short clips when the buffer is full.



paul13walnut5 said:


> What data rates are you getting? Are you cutting it natively in your NLE? What are you using?



For further information & workflow tools see here: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5247.0


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 6, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Thanks for asking, my 7d is a bit wobbly and chewing up batteries so off to cps.
> The RAW progress looks amazing, just need to try and justify the spend. What data rates are you getting? Are you cutting it natively in your NLE? What are you using?



Data rate seems to be around 100-120mbps, using a Komputerbay 64GB and can run it for 5 minutes straight with 0 skipped frames, so that's pretty sweet. I've experimented with pretty much all the available software people have made recently (raw2dng, RAWanizer, etc.). I tried Rawanizer which is supposed to give you Cineform .mov files but have been having trouble with that. So as of now I've just been doing a workflow similar to the BMCC, convert the .RAW to cinema DNG's, process those using Camera Raw, export to TIFF, bring into FCPX, export as prores, edit that. I haven't actually gone any further than processing them with Camera Raw, just been experimenting and haven't really shot anything with the intent of editing it. 

I have to say it's insane how much you can do in post, night and day better in terms of flexibility. I had some shots with the sky blown out and as soon as I pulled down that highlight slider I was absolutely floored, the sky came right back and looked outstanding with virtually no degrading of the image! It's very cool, bit cumbersome at the moment, but I think once they get the kinks worked out it will be a very viable option.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool. I'm a bit scared to run ML on my 7D, given it's current problems, I saw the X-video as maybe being a way to get another look without breaking anything (I know, I know, ML is by sheer mathematics of users / failures ratio, safe) also I only have 4TB in my RAID, which will zap with renders etc..

What computer hardware are folk using?

& back to question, is anybody using x-video? Are there LUTs for it?

Cheers


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 6, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Cool. I'm a bit scared to run ML on my 7D



I know, but we'll convert you to a believer still  ... but for production you should wait until the 7d and raw_rec video are out of alpha, currently it's changing every day: https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/commits/all/


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 7, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Cool. I'm a bit scared to run ML on my 7D, given it's current problems, I saw the X-video as maybe being a way to get another look without breaking anything (I know, I know, ML is by sheer mathematics of users / failures ratio, safe) also I only have 4TB in my RAID, which will zap with renders etc..
> 
> What computer hardware are folk using?
> 
> ...



Yeah a RAID 0 setup is important. I had started out with non-RAID, USB 2.5  (USB 3.0 card in a PCI slot running at only partial USB 3.0 speed) and it was slow. Now a 4TB RAID 0 hooked up over USB 3.0 and that helped a TON.

I also bumped up to an i7 3770 with some fast memory to help out even a bit more (had AMD x940 before).


----------

